
Navajo Cryptocurrency – Decentralized Anonymity Through Double Encryption - 247CryptoNews
http://247cryptonews.com/navajo-cryptocurrency-decentralized-anonymity-through-double-encryption/
======
SpiryGolden
As I read in the article ... it looks like now we are speaking about real
encryption and anonymity ... :)

~~~
247CryptoNews
Yes it's true. They made a sub-chain with anonymous servers. It's like a
build-in mixing service .

